# Graphics of the  honorable memories of our brothers and sisters in arms.



## Bassil_Inf (21 Aug 2013)

Good day fellow members and staff,
I created graphics in remembrance of our brothers and sisters in arms. I don't know if this is the correct section of the forums, if not, I apologize.
I hope you like my graphics I photoshopped. Advice would be appreciated.


----------

